# When can boys ejaculate?? Possibly TMI!!!



## shazmos

Hi.

I have to say, im a bit shocked but would like to tell you my story.

My son is 9. The other day, after he was upstairs for sometime (what he was doing, i hve no idea but wasn't suspicious in the slightest) i thought he was actually having a poo. lol

He came downstairs to tell me he had taken his pants off as they had funny stuff in them. 

I was confused and a bit peeved as i thought he had not made it too the loo in time and was about to give him a lecture that at his age he really needs to wipe his bum/get to the toilet etc etc in plenty of time but he told me it wasn't poo or wee. 

Anyways, i forgot all about it, until i went upstairs later to have a bath and his pants were on the floor in the bathroom. They were poo free and did not smell of urine, but......... they were gooey like he said and slightly snail trail ish (if you catch my drift). There was no smell to it whatsoever. So all im guessing it could be was willy gunk (semen).

Could this really be semen at just 9 years old????

Oh god!!!! what have the next 10 years got in store for me?????

Any advice????

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev161pb___.png
https://davf.daisypath.com/kF9A.png 
https://lbyf.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/hcymf73.jpghttps://lbyf.lilypie.com/hcym.png 
https://lbyf.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/ZExBlgl.jpghttps://lbyf.lilypie.com/ZExB.png


----------



## littlekitten8

As far as I'm aware they cannot ejaculate until they go through puberty. Has he been complaining of any itching or soreness? Could be an infection? Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## shazmos

littlekitten8 said:


> As far as I'm aware they cannot ejaculate until they go through puberty. Has he been complaining of any itching or soreness? Could be an infection? Sorry I can't be more help.

No he hasn't mentioned any itching or soreness and it hasn't happened since. This was about 3 weeks ago. 

After surfing the internet it does say it can vary but usually from the age of 12!!!!

So Im a bit confused.

xx


----------



## littlekitten8

Hope you get to the bottom of it


----------



## kimv2002

it is possible that it is that. because they can. idk how early but i do know that from birth they already have semen forming in there testes. but there not adult untill the boy reaches puberty. meaning children sperm can not get anyone pregnant because they r not formed fully. once they hild has hit puberty then the sperm has reached adult hood and can impregnate someone.


----------



## tallybee

It does sound like it could be semen... I'd say see the doctor if you're concerned, but even if the average age to begin is 12, some will be younger - I mean the average age for a girl to start her period is 12 too but some are a lot younger or older when they start.


----------



## cooper2010

Thought I would mention too that some studies have been done about children going through puberty earlier now a days. So I am sure its possible.


----------



## mom22boys

My son when he was like 11 would wake up and change his undies all the time. My husband said that it was more than likely a "wet dream." LOL I have not noticed him saying anything about it anymore but we figure thats what it is.


----------



## Sanuelle

When I first cummed I was 10 and I do not believe a 9 year old even starts producing it until puberty but he may have gone through early puberty.


----------



## PatriciaHold

Maybe your son just messed up something, this can't happen at the age of 9.


----------

